# ddclient and freedns

## don quixada

Hi, since dyndns has made it difficult for free users to actually use them I've been courting other free DNS name services. One in particular, freedns, can be updated with ddclient. I've been having difficulty getting ddclient to work with freedns. Has anyone had any success with doing this? I've followed the instructions but it still doesn't seem to work. Thanks!

dq

----------

## jsm84

I was able to get it working by using the example config (as a template) from the freedns site:

http://freedns.afraid.org/scripts/freedns.clients.php

I did have a few issues, mainly a couple of modules that perl required, which prevented ddclient itself from running.

----------

## don quixada

Maybe that's the problem, ddclient isn't actually working. I added it to the default runlevel and it seems to start properly but I'm not sure if it's actually working. Is there any way to test it? 

dq

----------

## user

Hi,

ddclient supports protocol=freedns

If using ddclient with syslog reporting

```
 # /usr/sbin/ddclient -daemon=0 -syslog -use=if -if=<your interface>
```

you will see syslog reporting like

 *Quote:*   

>  ddclient: SUCCESS:  updating <your dyn. host>: good: IP address set to <your IP>

 

----------

## 666threesixes666

http://www.changeip.com/default.asp

and dont look back.  i vaguely remember a cron job to update and it working, 6 months per login instead of monthly.  what dyn-dns should of been.....

----------

